

Ask HN: Good places for short coding term gigs? - kingofspain

There seem now to be a lot of decent places for full-time jobs and even bigger projects (SO, Hackerjobs etc) but I&#x27;m more looking for something shorter term to fill the gap between bigger projects. A fix here, some new feature there, a mockup etc. My skills range from PHP dev to mobile &amp; design, so anything in those areas.<p>The likes of oDesk&#x2F;Freelancer etc have proved fruitless given the workload to likely compensation ratio. Fiverr is also out, as I&#x27;d like a bit more than a fiver (greedy?!).<p>Is there anything out there? And not restricted to the US?<p>Flip, right now, I&#x27;d even take a chunk out for commission if someone can point me right way! :)
======
gexla
Elance and Odesk can actually pay pretty well. I regularly find jobs which I
know exactly what's required but are quoted really high by people who don't
really know what they are bidding on. I think what happens is that one bidder
comes up with a number pulled out of thin air and then the rest of the bidders
use that as a starting point and just bid a little lower. In this case I just
bid the average of the top bids and then I'm usually able to get the job
because I know the problem so well. A job under $500 is still a good one if
you are able to knock it out quick and hit $100 / hour. The problem with this
is that it takes more time to find the diamonds in the rough.

------
petercooper
One of my friends (here in the UK) uses
[http://www.peopleperhour.com/](http://www.peopleperhour.com/) and has had a
lot of success (despite his constant whining about how some clients are hard
to nail down specs with). It seems like it might tick the non-US and non-
slave-rates boxes.

~~~
kingofspain
Ah, I just came off a frustrating weekend of PPH! Should've mentioned that
above. 2 different bids interested, both then tried pushing bid down and
disappeared, re-listing at half the price later (re-listing 4 additional times
in one case). It could get better but right now I'm not confident!

~~~
petercooper
I suspect it's worth another try. My friend has had similar complaints but
ultimately has made good money and gotten good reviews from it. I believe one
of the clients turned into a more permanent thing recently so he doesn't use
it so much now. I'll see if I can get him to post his comments on here later,
perhaps.

